# Wieso ruckeln die Videos von PCGH bei mir?



## Sentionline007 (27. Juni 2009)

Hab mir das Magazin gestern gekauft. Entzetzt bin ich über den Preis. 5,30€ respektive 10,60 DM (!). Aber sonst gehts noch? 

Zumal da drin auch nicht viel zu lesen drin ist. Ich hab sie mir gekauft um über Mittelklasse und High-End Karten zu "Lesen". Schön gemütlich abends im Bett. Nix. Nur Tabellen. Dankeschön! 

Jedenfalls machen die beiliegenden DVDs immernoch Probleme. Also habe ich mir Images als ISO erstellt und in DT gemounted. Nun, obwohl ich alles gepflegt halte auf meinem Laptop, ruckeln die Videos aus dem virtuellen Laufwerk. SentiNET ist in der Signatur.

PowerMizer hab ich ausgemacht und trotzdem ruckelts. CPU Last liegt bei 10%  

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=zwischenablage01c5t0.jpg

Als Anhang ein MP4 Video mit den Einstellungen. Die grässlichen Bildfehler und stockender Ton ist gut zu hören und zu sehen. Die Qualität ist nicht so dolle, zeigt das Problem ganz gut.

File-Upload.net - 50400014.mp4

Ich überlege die Videos umzuwandeln in MPG. WMV sagt mir nicht zu. Und ihr solltet aufgrund der Kompatibilität auch erneut dem MPG Zug folgen. Es gibt ja auch HD-MPG oder H264 das GPU beschleunigt wird, es muss nicht dieses dumme HD-WMV sein. Wenn der hohe Preis und die Kompatibilität so mies bleibt und schlimmer wird, überleg ich nicht mehr zu zu greifen. Dafür ist die Kohle nähmlich zu schade, für das was da (-nicht) drinsteht.

€: So, hab die Videos in HD-MPG umgewandelt. 1280x720 (VBR max. 15mbps + 320kbps MP3 Audio). Dateigröße 120MB und es läuft butterweich. Warum kriegt ihr das nicht hin? Des weiteren solltet ihr euch die Kameras mal justieren, diese Milchglasoptik bei 0,garnix Contrast ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß bei euren HD Videos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

Ein wenig unscharf, das Video. 
Sagst du mal, bei welchem Video du Probleme hast?
Da ich mir die beiliegende DVD nie anschaue (), weiß ich nicht, was du meinst.
Ich finde es jedenfals schade, dass es die Zeitschrift nicht auch ganz ohne DVD gibt und dafür günstiger. 

Oder gibts die ohne DVD und nur eben bei mir nicht?
So wie es auch Hardwareluxx bei mir nicht käuflich zu erwerben ist.


----------



## Sentionline007 (27. Juni 2009)

Das Video ist unschaf da haste recht. Hab ich aber angedeutet. Meine teurere Cam nimmt nur ohne Ton Videos auf, die billige mit 

Das Video ist die "MSI-Grafikkarte PCGH-Edition.wmv". Ruckeln tun aber generell alle Videos, und es scheint probleme mit der Framefolge zu geben, da der WMV Codec wohl zu agressiv zu Werke geht. Nur verstehe ich nicht wieso überhaupt noch WMV-HD verwendet wird, wenn es so ineffizient arbeitet. Also von mir ein Top-Down  Das geht nähmlich besser (*X.264 andeut*)

Ich hab die PCGH schonmal vor einiger Zeit ohne DVD für 3,irgendwas Euro gesehen. Aber die PCGH überhaupt zu finden war ein Akt. 3 Tankstellen und 2 Lotto-Shops hattens nicht. Zuletzt bin ich nur bei Zeitschriftenhändler in Kaufland fündig geworden.

Hätt ich depp mal genauer geschaut was da drin steht. Viel ist das nähmlich wirklich nicht.

Mir fiel auf das es kaum neues gab. Nur eine Kopie der Artikel und News aus dem Online Bereich in Heftform. Wer die Onlinenews verfolgt, braucht das Magazin definitiv nicht (!). Geht lieber mit eurer Freundin Eis essen für die 5€!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

So, ich hab mir mal die Videos angeguckt und bei mir ruckelt nicht eins. 
Alles läuft butterweich ab.
Kann das sein, dass du veraltete Codecs drauf hast?


Edit:
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich die DVD immer gleich entsorge.... 
Da ist ja gar nichts drauf, was man gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Sentionline007 (27. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass du veraltete Codecs drauf hast?


Das glaube ich eher weniger. Vista Codec Package 5.3.1 ist keine 2 Wochen alt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir mal die Videos angeguckt und bei mir ruckelt nicht eins.


Schon klar, ich kann auch aufstehn und am fätten Rechner die dinger anschauen. Ich fühle mich aber leicht aufm Arm genommen, wenns auf einem normalen Laptop nicht läuft. Ist ja nicht so das ich Singlecore und IntelGMA drin hab...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Schon klar, ich kann auch aufstehn und am fätten Rechner die dinger anschauen. Ich fühle mich aber leicht aufm Arm genommen, wenns auf einem normalen Laptop nicht läuft. Ist ja nicht so das ich Singlecore und IntelGMA drin hab...


 
Auf meinem Laptop laufen die Videos aber auch problemlos, obwohl mein Lappi nur eine Onboardgrafiklösung hat und einen schwächeen Prozessor als deiner.


----------



## Sentionline007 (27. Juni 2009)

Dann sitzt das Problem davor, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Dann sitzt das Problem davor, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.


 
Ich finde den WMV Krempel auch nicht sehr gut, aber damit ist halt gewährleistet, dass die Video von jedem Windows System abgespielt werden können.
Und die meisten PC User sind nun mal solche, die keine Ahnung haben, was ein Codec überhaupt ist.
Die schieben die DVD rein und dann muss sie laufen, wie beim DVD Player.
Auf welchen Rechnern hast du die denn schon getestet?


----------



## Sentionline007 (27. Juni 2009)

Das was du sagst im bezug auf WMV generell hast du recht, trifft aber auf Medien von vor 10 Jahren zu. Heute zu Zeiten von Vista & Service Pack 3 für XP trifft das nicht zu, die haben allesamt minderstens den besseren MP4 Dekoder onboard. Aber WMV in HD Auflösung ist absoluter Müll. Wenn, dann für HD MP4 oder H.264/x.264 nehmen. Die haben auch funktionen wie Cabac, das kann die Dateigröße ebenso runterskalieren wie WMV. Oder einfach MPEG2 nehmen und die Paar MB mehr in Kauf nehmen. MPEG2 Videos kann jeder Rechner ab 600Mhz und Windows 98 abspielen. Die HD Auflösungen packt ein 1Ghz Rechner. Also Rentnerrechner von vor 10 Jahren.

Ja, wie du sagst sollten die WMV-HD Videos bei mir laufen, wie universell bei jedem Rechner. Tut es aber nicht und das regt mich voll auf.

Getestet hab ich die Videos bisher nur aufm Laptop. Auf den anderen Rechnern würde es sicher laufen, brauch ich nicht zu testen.

Ich warte mal auf die Stellungnahme, wie denn sein kann das der ION mit der 9300 HD (-angeblich) schafft, aber mein Laptop mit dem fätteren Prozessor nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juni 2009)

Ich schaue es mir morgen mal an (auch auf meinem Netbook - Singlecore und GMA FTW!) - habe aber noch keine aktuelle Ausgabe mit DVD bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juni 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt mal die WMVs der Ausgabe 08/2009 auf einem USB-Stick kopiert und auf meinem Netbook (Atom Z530, GMA500) laufen lassen - ohne Probleme oder übersprungene Frames.

Wird dein DVD-Laufwerk vielleicht nicht im UDMA-Modus angesprochen und erzeugt daher zuviele Interrupts, die das Video ruckeln lassen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juni 2009)

Übrigens: Wenn Bildqualitätsvideos (etwa von AA oder AF) ruckeln, dann ist das "normal". Wir packen die unkomprimierten Fraps-Erzeugnisse auf die DVD, um die Darstellung nicht zu verfälschen. Meist werden die nur von einer schnellen Festplatte und CPU flüssig dargestellt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sentionline007 (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn die ISO-Images der DVDs per Emulator (DaemonTools) laufen, dann ist UDMA auch nicht drin. Demnach werden die Videos quasi von der Platte gestreamt. Anscheinend läuft bei mir die HD Beschleunigung nicht korrekt. Warum aber die CPU nicht zum dekodieren benutzt wird, wenn der GPU augenscheinlich die puste ausgeht, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Erklären kann ich mir das selber aber nicht, da ich nicht wirklich ein leie bin.

Trotzdem find ich, dass das WMV Format so lang langsam "Out of Range" ist. Gibt sogar bessere OpenSource Codecs mittlerweile, die vor allem mit HD besser umgehen können.


----------



## Henner (29. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfals schade, dass es die Zeitschrift nicht auch ganz ohne DVD gibt und dafür günstiger.


Die gibt es seit vielen Jahren.


> Da ist ja gar nichts drauf, was man gebrauchen kann.


Was hättest Du denn gern auf der DVD?


Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Nur eine Kopie der Artikel und News aus dem Online Bereich in Heftform. Wer die Onlinenews verfolgt, braucht das Magazin definitiv nicht (!).


Tut mir leid, aber das stimmt nun ganz und gar nicht. Das Heft enthält viel mehr Inhalt als nur die News-Seiten, deren Inhalt regelmäßigen Besuchern von pcgh.de natürlich bekannt ist.


----------



## Sentionline007 (29. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Die gibt es seit vielen Jahren.


Die Nadel im Heuhaufen. 3 Tage hab ich gesucht, bis ich überhaupt die PCGH gefunden hab. Oder ist die immer so schnell vergriffen? Wie auch immer...Ich denke ich muss mal ein Abo abschliessen.



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Was hättest Du denn gern auf der DVD?


Jetzt wo es angesprochen wird...gute Frage. Ich weiss nicht genau. Wiki Offline, oder Update Packs für die Betriebssysteme. Oder einfach mehr Henner Video(s)...Die sind immer Genial (!) 



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Das Heft enthält viel mehr Inhalt als nur die News-Seiten, deren Inhalt regelmäßigen Besuchern von pcgh.de natürlich bekannt ist.


Kann auch sein das meine Erwarungshaltung zu hoch/anders angesiedelt war. Mit allen anderen Magazinen befasse ich mich schon gar nicht mehr, weshalb die Kritik gegenüber der PCGH natürlich heftig ausfällt.

Die PCGH ist aber weiterhin ein tolles Magazin das ich weiterhin erwerben werde.


----------



## Henner (30. Juni 2009)

Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es angesprochen wird...gute Frage. Ich weiss nicht genau. Wiki Offline, oder Update Packs für die Betriebssysteme. Oder einfach mehr Henner Video(s)...Die sind immer Genial (!)


Danke 
Updates für (Windows-)Betriebssysteme würden wir gern auf die DVD packen. Leider erlaubt Microsoft das nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Die gibt es seit vielen Jahren.


 
Ich habe noch nie eine ohne DVD gesehen. 
Entweder produziert ihr davon recht wenige oder viele denken ähnlich wie ich und nehmen die einfache Version.



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Was hättest Du denn gern auf der DVD?


 
Wie gesagt, ich brauche nichts auf DVD, wenn ich was brauche, dann hole ich mir das aus dem Netz. 



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Danke
> Updates für (Windows-)Betriebssysteme würden wir gern auf die DVD packen. Leider erlaubt Microsoft das nicht.


 
Tja, ist blöd. Gerade für die, die nicht über eine schnelle DSL Verbindung verfügen, wäre das sehr hilfreich.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich brauche nichts auf DVD, wenn ich was brauche, dann hole ich mir das aus dem Netz.



Einfach nur ein leerer Rohling? Hm, würde uns viel Arbeit ersparen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein leerer Rohling? Hm, würde uns viel Arbeit ersparen. Danke für den Tipp!


 
Leerer Rohling is OK, aber nur, wenns genauso viel kostet wie die Version ohne DVD.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juli 2009)

moin leutz,

um mal der generellen "heft-off-topic -diskussion" entgegenzuwirken schreib ich mal was produktives:

das die videos ruckeln kann(!) auch an der qualität des rohlings liegen, hatte schon einige die net so prall waren.
es kann auch an dem laufwerk liegen das das nur "salami" liest obwohl  videos drauf sind.
selbst meine gechipte xbox(also die alte) schafft die videos bis 1024 noch flüssig, den rest natürlich nicht mit ihren 64mb ram^^

und um mal ne runde mit zu off-topen^^:

Ich kaufe mir fast immer die extended pcgh für 6.50€ und finde es net zu teuer, die dvd ist eigentlich immer recht gut was die auswahl des inhalts angeht, aber natürlich nicht immer up to date bedingt dadurch das das heft mit dvd auch mal in den laden muss.
wer um die 5-6€ je nach version zu teuer findet sollte entweder mal arbeiten gehen oder um merh taschengeld betteln. und die 4€ ohne dvd version gibt auch an jeden ordentlichen kiosk(nicht bei tante emma).

mfg

ps.: pcgh macht weiter so!!! vielleicht mal nen paar mehr video reviews(sind ja stark im trend) so wie das 2900xt video damals mit dem verwunderten gesicht des redakteurs(sorry an dieser stelle^^) was extrem lustig kam wie ich fand^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Juli 2009)

Oft sind es die kleinen Dinge des Lebens:

Wie schaut es denn aus, wenn du die Videos vorerst auf Festplatte kopierst und sie dann mit einem Media Player öffnest? Ich habe beim Abspielen von der DVD schon seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass sich das Video direkt nach dem Öffnen für einige Sekunden "aufhängt", kurz danach aber problemlos weiter das Video abspielt. Das stört mich eigentlich nicht mehr, kann damit leben.


----------

